# The Most Sincere Pumpkin Martini



## TommaHawk (Sep 18, 2007)

Pumpkin Martini

• 1 ½ oz. Tuaca
• ½ oz. Irish Cream
• ½ oz. Triple Sec
• 2+ tsp. pumpkin puree

Optional: Dash of pumpkin pie spice

Fill a shaker 1/2 full of ice. Combine all ingredients and shake vigorously. Strain into (chilled) martini glass.

Some thoughts:

These were a hit at our Halloween party! I rimmed each glass with black sugar (“black sanding sugar”) since it was Halloween – was a fun effect. I used simple, canned pumpkin pie filling, and it was excellent (the pumpkin puree would lend a less-spiced, more pure-pumpkiny flavor). If you use it, you can put the dash of pumpkin pie spice in with the shaker, or put on top as garnish. My glasses weren’t chilled this time, though I usually do. 

Next time, I’ll mix the booze all together in a separate pitcher, then pour into a shaker with the puree for each serving (about 1/3 or ½ cup each martini). Drink building like this goes a lot faster that way.

If you use this recipe, I'd love to know how it went!


----------

